# RMS St Helena 1978 - 1990



## Shipbuilder

Here is the _RMS St. Helena_, drawing by myself. Sea added using Sqirlz free software. Although she does not look much, she was a Class I long- haul passenger/cargo liner. 3,150 gross tons. Avonmouth, UK to Cape Town via the Canaries, Ascension and St. Helena. 76 passengers. Completed by Burrard Drydock Co. North Vancouver in 1963 as _Northland Prince_ for coastal passenger service from Vancouver to Alaska. I spent 11 years in this ship, and she was my favourite one of all the 19 that I sailed in between 1961 and 1992.
Bob


----------



## canberra97

Excellent drawing Bob you have done great it's absolutely perfect.

When Kernow Shipping first purchased her in 1978 for the South Atlantic I thought they were mad considering how small she looked for such a route but she obviously did well in her role plus of course being involved in the Falklands conflict in 1982.

Regards

Sean


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks,
I had been with Union-Castle, but when they finished, I ended up in Silver Line. Coming out of San Pedro, West Africa, one night in 1979, we came across the _St. Helena_ on the first proving voyage. They offered me the position of radio officer over the VHF. I gave the captain my resignation the next day, and flew home from the Mediterranean. He told me I was crazy to leave secure employment in Silver Line for a one-horse company that would fizzle out in a couple of voyages - but I went anyway. Silver Line fizzled out long before Curnow, and I spent 13 of the happiest years of my sea life in Curnow Shipping. Look what 13 months in the Falklands did to us, but after restoration, we carried on for a further 7 years after than. The second image shows us after restoration in 1983. I finally got fed up of the sea in late 1992, after 31 years, and took voluntary redundancy, but the new _St. Helena_, in which I also sailed, is still running today.
Bob


----------



## D1566

Looks like the 'new' St Helena will be on the market soon;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-41566154


----------



## Shipbuilder

The first commercial flight is due on Saturday. 27 years gone in the twinkling of an eye! It doesn't seem all that long since we were leaving the old ship for the new one in Cardiff in 1989. The new one pushed me to the limits technically, and I was glad to be able to take voluntary redundancy in late 1992. Strange really, because although I was working harder and longer hours than I ever had in the preceeding 31 years, I was continually being told that R/Os were non-essential and would soon be dispensed of. And now the ship herself is "non-essential" and is soon to be discarded! 

"And she's learned the final lesson, that all old sailors learn,
Is that the sea is finished with you when your'e old!"

Bob


----------



## 5036

Shipbuilder said:


> Here is the _RMS St. Helena_, drawing by myself. Sea added using Sqirlz free software. Although she does not look much, she was a Class I long- haul passenger/cargo liner. 3,150 gross tons. Avonmouth, UK to Cape Town via the Canaries, Ascension and St. Helena. 76 passengers. Completed by Burrard Drydock Co. North Vancouver in 1963 as _Northland Prince_ for coastal passenger service from Vancouver to Alaska. I spent 11 years in this ship, and she was my favourite one of all the 19 that I sailed in between 1961 and 1992.
> Bob


What a beautiful drawing, well done!


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*



D1566 said:


> Looks like the 'new' St Helena will be on the market soon;
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-41566154


she was sold and now runs as a gun ship and been renamed mng tahiti


----------



## Old Se Dog

*mng tahiti - st helena*

st helena - which was sold to become a gun ship - as the mng tahiti - has been resold to an unnamed buyer and has reverted to her old name - while you can still see the new / old name - picture public domain - but credited to Tony Davies


----------



## makko

And still making smoke! Bad atomization, presumably or excess fuel delivery or timing.

Where is Basseterre? I have never heard of it!

Great thread revived.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder

The _St Helena_ was in Gibraltar yesterday for bunkers. Then she will be heading towards the Elbe in Germany, and after that to Portland, Dorset, where she will undergo a two-year refit for use as a private yacht. But at present, the buyer is unknown.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena - mng tahiti*

i read the report of her being in gibraltor - surprised that she could be converted to a private yacht - her whole profile as is would have to be radically altered - as she was a cargo passenger ship as built - await developments - the picture is of her leaving capetown - april this year after her " renaming - removing of certain features?"


----------



## Shipbuilder

"Private yacht" can mean anything, doesn't have to look like a traditional yacht. The brand new_ Balmoral Castle_ was collared in 1910 as a Royal Yacht to take the Duke & Duchess of Connaught to South Africa, and she was 13,361 gross tons!
For anyone with loads of money, I would think _St. Helena_ would be ideal. Plenty of accommodation for crew, officers and passengers. Large dining room and lounges, shop, wooden boat deck, heated swimming pool etc. Plenty of space in the hold to take their cars with them. Will be interesting to see how the refit progresses.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena mng tahiti*

Hello - thank you for the feedback - just for info - i am a historian on union castle - privately - so fairly well informed regarding the company - purely from a historical point of view - and have most of the books related to the company

back to the st helena - she is registered to a company / private individual - ST Helena LLP - registered address St Helier Jersey Channel Islands - the ship manager is Wilson Yacht Management of Hessel - UK while the commercial manager is the st helena -new jersey address - so yes concur - that it sounds as if she is to be converted to a yacht based on the ship management - i have always followed the progress of her life - as she was a dominate link to the sa/st helena/uk shipping route - and have been lucky to have seen her in Capetown - the 2 pictures of her are from my picture collection taken in Capetown - respects and thank you again for the feedback


----------



## Shipbuilder

I knew that Wilson Yacht Management had got her, nothing to do with me, by the way (My name is Wilson! (Jester)) but didn't know about the Channel Island connection. I expect someone will tell me as soon as something more is known. I was 11 years in Union-Castle, followed by 13 years with _St. Helena_ (I) and _St Helena_ (II). It will be interesting to see what happens.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*

hello bob - thank you for the feedback - yes i hope someone will stay on top of the story as it unfolds - btw - any remarks i make are not one up showman ship - its more a case of sharing with other people or person who had /have an interest in the same subject - regards


----------



## Shipbuilder

I don't know what they were up to yesterday after bunkering at Gibraltar. They seemed to spend most of the day either stopped, or making 1 or 2 knots on various courses all round the compass. It was the same this morning at 0700, but at last they seem to be on their way again, steering course 230 towards the straits, at 12.7 knots.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

hello bob - if i recall she did have engine problems throughout her life - maybe she is undergoing some sort of repair at sea - hence the slow rate ... i just checked vessel tracker - all they say she is moving - as of 4 mins ago - picture credit vessel tracker


----------



## Shipbuilder

They are back in Gibraltar now, moored. Most likely engine problems. On the maiden voyage, in December 1989/January 1990, a crankshaft broke and punched a hole in the side of one engine that was a write-off. They struggled back from Lisbon on one engine. I joined supposedly for voyage 2, but spent weeks and weeks in Falmouth drydock whilst they cut the side of the ship out and put a new engine in. On voyage 2, we must have stopped almost every day. By October 1992, I was fed up of the whole show and took voluntary redundancy after 31 years at sea. Although the old one was less comfortable, I preferred it, and in my 11 years in it, it hardly ever broke down, although we had a major fire on Halloween night 1984 that resulted us in drifting for a week, another week being towed to Dakar with a salvage tug, and a full month in Dakar getting repaired.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

3,150 gross tons and 300 feet long, but that didn't bother me, and I preferred her to the _Windsor Castle_ in which I spent about 5 years! Here are some images. The one labelled at Las Palmas is incorrect, it was at Tenerife.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*St Helena - MNG Tahiti - St Helena - Extreme E paddock ship*

and so we have the continuing saga of the st helena - she was sold again - to now become a floating paddock ship for Extreme E racing - ! she was? is still moored alongside the - hms belfast - in the thames - last i heard


----------



## Andy Duncan

Any update on the St Helena?


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes, It is now in West Float, Birkenhead, being refitted for its extreme racing career -


----------



## Old Se Dog

*St Helena - MNG Tahiti - St Helena - Extreme E paddock ship*



Shipbuilder said:


> Yes, It is now in West Float, Birkenhead, being refitted for its extreme racing career -


hello - thank you for the update its appreciated do you have any pictures of her in her current state ? regards


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Old Se Dog said:


> hello - thank you for the update its appreciated do you have any pictures of her in her current state ? regards


There is a photo in my gallery, taken about six weeks ago, of this ship lying at No1 West Float , the old Bibby Line berth, in Birkenhead. She was still there when I drove past this morning.
Regards,
Pat


----------



## Shipbuilder

I have only seen the photographs online. I found she was there via the Marine Traffic tracking website, but friends inform me she will be there for maybe two years to complete the refit -
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*melody*

[There is a photo in my gallery, taken about six weeks ago, of this ship lying at No1 West Float , the old Bibby Line berth, in Birkenhead. She was still there when I drove past this morning.


thank you for the feedback


----------



## liverbob

Still in birken head docks


----------



## liverbob

Liverbob lives in the woodchurch in birken head now.cannot change the maple leaf flag for the union jack.have tried no luck.


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*

i found this while browsing various shipping forums and private members collections - it shows a model of the st helena - unfortunately it does not say where the model is - or who built it


----------



## Shipbuilder

I don't know if it is the same one, but when I was serving aboard, the company had one built by a model shipbuilding firm in Bristol. Several years later, a courier dropped it and badly damged it. I was asked to repair it, after I had left the sea. Here is a picture after my repair, and one as it was when they delieverd it to me for repair. 
Bob


----------



## Pat Kennedy

St Helena left Birtkenhead a few weeks ago, just after Christmas if I recall correctly. 
Where she went to, I have no idea. Anybody know?


----------



## Shipbuilder

The _St Helena_ is in West Float Birkenhead, and they hoped to sail in early summer, but that was before this Corona virus cropped up. I don't know if that will delay the work. I have been in contact with captain Lindgren, and that is what he told me. Looking the ship up on Marine Traffic Tracking a few minutes ago, the position in West Float is confirmed.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena model*



Shipbuilder said:


> I don't know if it is the same one, but when I was serving aboard, the company had one built by a model shipbuilding firm in Bristol. Several years later, a courier dropped it and badly damged it. I was asked to repair it, after I had left the sea. Here is a picture after my repair, and one as it was when they delieverd it to me for repair.
> Bob


thanks for the feedback and your pictures - looks like the same model - do you still own it ?

a few weeks ago - i cannot recall the program - they showed a guy from knysna - who built model ships - and when i did a bit of digging - i found they had this model of the sa vaal - which if i recall was built for the then postal service - he has a asking price of 26 000 british pounds for it - after sending him a email and stating my interest in maybe getting a few pictures of her - and i also would like to know where and what ever happened to the model of the windsor castle - in cutaway got no response regards b


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Shipbuilder said:


> The _St Helena_ is in West Float Birkenhead, and they hoped to sail in early summer, but that was before this Corona virus cropped up. I don't know if that will delay the work. I have been in contact with captain Lindgren, and that is what he told me. Looking the ship up on Marine Traffic Tracking a few minutes ago, the position in West Float is confirmed.
> Bob


AIS shows her in Bidston Graving Dock on March 17, but not there on16th. So I guess she was out for a while and sneaked back when I wasn't looking. Mind you, I commenced self isolation in Sunday 15th so I definitely wasn't looking(Jester)


----------



## Old Se Dog

thanks for the update


----------



## duncs

Bob, just as a matter of interest, I am intrigued. Were both vessels, being class 1,
H8, H16 or H24?

Rgds Duncs


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks for replies,
I was radio officer in both ships. The first one from 1979 to 1990 and the second (present one) from 1990 to late 1992, after which I left the sea. They just had one radio officer, H8 hours, and both were class 1 passenger vessels, the first having 76 passengers and an additional 48 on deck between Ascennsion and St Helena. The second one had about 132 cabin passengers, but never carried any on deck.
Rgearding the model. I never did own it! As I said, it was built by a model firm in Bristol for the managers, Curnow Shipping. We carried it on a round voyage on the original ship and then it went ashore to the office in Cornwall. After it was dropped, I was asked to repair it, which I did, at the same time correcting a number of errors in the build, mainly round the swimming pool area. 
The last time I saw it was at the Foreign & Commonweatlth Office in 2007 when the officers and crew were invited for presentations from the Falkland Islands Government in recognition of our services in 1982 as a minesweeper support vessel.
I also sailed in _Windsor Castle_ for about five years and _Transvaal Castle/SA Vaal_ for three voyages, the name changing whilst I was aboard.
I quit the sea after 31 years in order to take up ship model building and writing full time, having had it up to the eyes with the way that marine electronics and radio communication was going! - good decison!(Thumb) 
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*windsor castle model*

Regarding the model. I never did own it! As I said, it was built by a model firm in Bristol for the managers, Curnow Shipping. We carried it on a round voyage on the original ship and then it went ashore to the office in Cornwall. After it was dropped, I was asked to repair it, which I did, at the same time correcting a number of errors in the build, mainly round the swimming pool area. 
The last time I saw it was at the Foreign & Commonweatlth Office in 2007 when the officers and crew were invited for presentations from the Falkland Islands Government in recognition of our services in 1982 as a minesweeper support vessel.

thank you for the input and clearing up the details of the model and i was given this info regarding the windsor castle model cutaway - also i believe this model of the old st helena is on the island - i believe the image was taken by you ?


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*

Pat and Shipbuilder - regarding the present position of the st helena - i notice she does not carry the extreme e logo on her superstructure - or is your image Pat - an old one ?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Old Se Dog said:


> Pat and Shipbuilder - regarding the present position of the st helena - i notice she does not carry the extreme e logo on her superstructure - or is your image Pat - an old one ?



I took the photos in Birkenhead last May just after she arrived.(Thumb)


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*

Thanks for the reply - it makes sense then your images not having the extreme e logo on her - i saw the old st helena in durban in 1991 - she was then known as the avalon


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena - old*

hello all - and bob - just a question - the sheer line of the old st helena - was it deliberately painted to make her look as if she was light in the bow and heavy in the stern ? why i have not noticed that before i am not sure why not - i use bobs image as a reference here - thanks


----------



## Shipbuilder

I am afraid she always looked like that, no matter how they painted her. When I first joined in 1979, the white came a lot lower down, and it looked like she was sinking at the stern end! And without a visible funnel, she looked most peculiar. After my first two voyages, a visible funnel was added in Southampton, and the white was moved higher up, which made the general appearance a lot better.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

Shipbuilder said:


> I am afraid she always looked like that, no matter how they painted her. When I first joined in 1979, the white came a lot lower down, and it looked like she was sinking at the stern end! And without a visible funnel, she looked most peculiar. After my first two voyages, a visible funnel was added in Southampton, and the white was moved higher up, which made the general appearance a lot better.
> Bob


 thank you


----------



## Old Se Dog

*st helena*



Shipbuilder said:


> 3,150 gross tons and 300 feet long, but that didn't bother me, and I preferred her to the _Windsor Castle_ in which I spent about 5 years! Here are some images. The one labelled at Las Palmas is incorrect, it was at Tenerife.
> Bob


found recently - when she still had the small funnel - picture credit - bottom right


----------



## Shipbuilder

I did two voayges with the short funnel. Here is what she looked like originally as _Northland Prince_ - 
Drawing by myself!
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

*northland prince*



Shipbuilder said:


> I did two voyages with the short funnel. Here is what she looked like originally as _Northland Prince_ -
> Drawing by myself!
> Bob


thank you for that - i have seen images of her as such - but never in profile - my favorite ship images are - ship cutaways - ship profiles - and rusted old passenger liners ( dont ask me why )


----------



## old mariner

this was the last image of what she could possibly look like - st helena - extreme e


----------



## old mariner

profile of her st helena


----------



## Shipbuilder

old mariner said:


> profile of her st helena


I knew they were going to do something like that, but it looks pretty awful to me, but I expect some people will think it is great!


----------



## rogd

What an indignity for a proud old lady.


----------



## old mariner

Shipbuilder said:


> I knew they were going to do something like that, but it looks pretty awful to me, but I expect some people will think it is great!


i think all will agree - she would look awful like that - fortunately she looks like this at present - you can see the extreme logo on her side and funnel - which would work fine


----------



## shiploversa

the old st helena ( 2 ) now sports - excuse the pun - a new livery .....?


----------

